# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اقليت مذهبى و اتباع غير ايرانى : هيچ كدام يا انتخاب نكنيم؟!

## Uz3r

سلام من تو ثبت نام اينارو هيچ كدام انتخاب كردم و ديگه هم نميشه عوضشون كرد! بايد انتخاب نميكردم؟

----------


## roshana

اگه خارجی و غیر مسلمون هستید اشتباهه
در غر این صورت درسته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> سلام من تو ثبت نام اينارو هيچ كدام انتخاب كردم و ديگه هم نميشه عوضشون كرد! بايد انتخاب نميكردم؟



قسمت ویرایش داره ببین میشه عوض کرد

----------


## Uz3r

> اگه خارجی و غیر مسلمون هستید اشتباهه
> در غر این صورت درسته


نه ببينيد واسه من اين طوريه:
واقعى :
اتباع خارجى نيستم ، دين اسلام
حالا اينطورى زدم :
اتباع خارجى : هيچ كدام
اقليت دينى : هيچ كدام

----------


## Uz3r

> قسمت ویرایش داره ببین میشه عوض کرد


نميشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## artim

> نميشه



با سنجش تماس بگیر و بگو تا درستش کنن

----------


## roshana

> نه ببينيد واسه من اين طوريه:
> واقعى :
> اتباع خارجى نيستم ، دين اسلام
> حالا اينطورى زدم :
> اتباع خارجى : هيچ كدام
> اقليت دينى : هيچ كدام



خب درسته دیگه !!
به صورت پیش فرض اگه اقلیت رو هیچ کدام بزنید
مسلمون حساب میشید ! و اگه تابعیت رو هیچ کدام 
بزنید یعنی ایرانی هستید !

----------


## Uz3r

> خب درسته دیگه !!
> به صورت پیش فرض اگه اقلیت رو هیچ کدام بزنید
> مسلمون حساب میشید ! و اگه تابعیت رو هیچ کدام 
> بزنید یعنی ایرانی هستید !


مثلا نميشد اصلا هيچ گزينه اى رو انتخاب نكرد؟

----------


## roshana

> مثلا نميشد اصلا هيچ گزينه اى رو انتخاب نكرد؟


خب اگه مثلا اقلیت رو میزدید هیچ کدام و منظورش مثلا 
یه دینی بود که توی لیست نیست به شما یه کادر میداد 
که انتخاب کنید دینتون چیه ! 
ولی برای احتیاط حتما تماس بگیرید سنجش

----------


## aktft

سلام دوستان
من رفتم کافی نت برای ثبت نام کنکور ، اقلیّت مذهبی رو برای من تیک زده هیچ کدام امّا اتباع خارجی رو اصلا تیک نزده و رها کرده! الآن تکلیف من با این دو گزینه (اقلیت مذهبی و اتباع خارجی) که مسلمان و ایرانی هستم! هر دو رو هیچ کدام بزنم؟

----------


## hramiri

دوستان جواب بدین

----------


## pserver

*درست انتخاب کردی برادر نگران نباش.
*

----------


## saj8jad

سلام
دوستان در مورد ردیف (بند) های *15* و *21* ثبت نام الکترونیکی کنکور سراسری 95 ؛


*ردیف 15 ــ* اگر *مسلمان* هستید ، *هیچکدام* را انتخاب کنید.

*ردیف21 ــ* اگر *ایرانی* هستید ، *هیچکدام* را انتخاب کنید.



همیشه موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## sepanta1990

هیچکدوم رو علامت نزن رد شو.  البته اگه گزینه  هیچکدام هم بزنی فک نکنم مشکلی باشه

----------


## aktft

> سلام
> دوستان در مورد ردیف (بند) های *15* و *21* ثبت نام الکترونیکی کنکور سراسری 95 ؛
> 
> 
> *ردیف 15 ــ* اگر *مسلمان* هستید ، *هیچکدام* را انتخاب کنید.
> 
> *ردیف21 ــ* اگر *ایرانی* هستید ، *هیچکدام* را انتخاب کنید.
> 
> 
> ...


دفترچه رو خوندم امّا این اتباع خیلی گنگه! دفترچه رو نمیزدن خیلی سنگین تر بود! الآن من هنوز نمیدونم بزنم یا نزنم! هر کس یک چیزی میگه!

----------


## lily7

من الان دفترچه رو دیدم ( هنوز ثبت نام نکردم )
گزینه هیچکدام برای 15 و 21 نمیبینم !
وقتی وارد سایت میشین این گزینه رو داره ؟

----------


## aktft

> من الان دفترچه رو دیدم ( هنوز ثبت نام نکردم )
> گزینه هیچکدام برای 15 و 21 نمیبینم !
> وقتی وارد سایت میشین این گزینه رو داره ؟


بله ، بعضی گزینه ها اونجا نیستن ، بعضی چیزا اضاف شده ، شما فعلا ثبت نام کن که راحت شی ، چون ویرایش بعضی قسمتاش نیاز به مراجعه به آموزش و پرورش و تماس با سنجش نداره ، مثل همین اتباع و اقلیت!

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Uz3r


سلام من تو ثبت نام اينارو هيچ كدام انتخاب كردم و ديگه هم نميشه عوضشون كرد! بايد انتخاب نميكردم؟


کسانی که افغانی و پاکستانی و عرب هستند باید گزینش کنند نه شما که ایرانی هستید
در هنگام ثبت نام باید حواست جمع باشه تا اشتباه نکنی
موفق باشی_

----------


## lily7

> _
> 
> کسانی که افغانی و پاکستانی و عرب هستند باید گزینش کنند نه شما که ایرانی هستید
> در هنگام ثبت نام باید حواست جمع باشه تا اشتباه نکنی
> موفق باشی_



منم یادمه یکبار شنیدم که نباید اصلا انتخاب کنی .
هیچکدام رو هم نباید بزنی .
باز من یه سوال از سنجش پرسیدم جواب داد اینجا جواب رو قرار میدم .

----------


## saj8jad

> دفترچه رو خوندم امّا این اتباع خیلی گنگه! دفترچه رو نمیزدن خیلی سنگین تر بود! الآن من هنوز نمیدونم بزنم یا نزنم! هر کس یک چیزی میگه!


ببین داداش

*ردیف 15* میگه : 
اگر میخوای به سوالات معارف غیر اسلام پاسخ بدی ، اون رو مشخص کن ، وقتی شما گزینه *هیچکدام* رو انتخاب میکنی یعنی *نمیخوای* به سوالات کلیمی ـ مسیحی ـ زرتشتی پاسخ بدی یعنی میخوای به سوالات معارف اسلام پاسخ بدی


*ردیف 21* میگه : اگر جزء اتباع خارجی هستی مشخص کن و کد پیگیری 13 رقمی اتباع خارجی رو وارد کن ، وقتی 
شما گزینه *هیچکدام* رو انتخاب میکنی یعنی جزء اتباع خارجی نیستی ، یعنی ایرانی هستی


اگر موضوع نامفهومه ، از طریق *سیستم درخواست سازمان سنجش* همین موضوع رو مطرح کن ، پاسخگوی سازمان جوابتون رو میده

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## lily7

> قسمت ویرایش داره ببین میشه عوض کرد


نظر شما هم رد کردن این دو بند هستش یا زدن گزینه هیچکدام ؟

----------


## saj8jad

داش آریا @artim و سیعد @Saeed735 نظرتون در باره این موضوع که نوشتم چیه؟ به نظرتون اشتباه میکنم یا نه؟




> سلام
> دوستان در مورد ردیف (بند) های *15* و *21* ثبت نام الکترونیکی کنکور سراسری 95 ؛
> 
> *ردیف 15 ــ* اگر *مسلمان* هستید ، *هیچکدام* را انتخاب کنید.
> 
> *ردیف21 ــ* اگر *ایرانی* هستید ، *هیچکدام* را انتخاب کنید.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## saj8jad

ببینید دوستان من موقع ثبت نام بندهای *15* و *21* که مربوطه به *سوالات معارف قلیت های مذهبی* و* اتباع خارجی* میشه رو گزینه *هیچکدام* انتخاب کردم

همونطوری که میبینید الان در فرم ثبت نام کنکور من در *قسمت مربوطه هیچی ننوشته* یعنی جاش رو خالی گذاشته  :Yahoo (35): 



دوستان دیگه ای که *اصلاً بندهای 15 و 21 رو هیچی نزدن ( گزینه هیچکدام رو انتخاب نکردن و رها کردن )* هم براشون مثل من 
در این قسمت هیچی ننوشته و خالیه؟

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8



ببینید دوستان من موقع ثبت نام بندهای 15 و 21 که مربوطه به سوالات معارف قلیت های مذهبی و اتباع خارجی میشه رو گزینه هیچکدام انتخاب کردم

همونطوری که میبینید الان در فرم ثبت نام کنکور من در قسمت مربوطه هیچی ننوشته یعنی جاش رو خالی گذاشته 



دوستان دیگه ای که اصلاً بندهای 15 و 21 رو هیچی نزدن ( گزینه هیچکدام رو انتخاب نکردن و رها کردن ) هم براشون مثل من 
در این قسمت هیچی ننوشته و خالیه؟ 


سلام داداش
ببخشید من خلاصه حرف های شما رو متوجه نشدم
بالاخره نزده رهاش کنیم یا نه گزینه هیچکدام رو بزنیم؟؟؟!!
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدی
با تشکر_

----------


## Mr Sky

> ببینید دوستان من موقع ثبت نام بندهای *15* و *21* که مربوطه به *سوالات معارف قلیت های مذهبی* و* اتباع خارجی* میشه رو گزینه *هیچکدام* انتخاب کردم
> 
> همونطوری که میبینید الان در فرم ثبت نام کنکور من در *قسمت مربوطه هیچی ننوشته* یعنی جاش رو خالی گذاشته 
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان دیگه ای که *اصلاً بندهای 15 و 21 رو هیچی نزدن ( گزینه هیچکدام رو انتخاب نکردن و رها کردن )* هم براشون مثل من 
> در این قسمت هیچی ننوشته و خالیه؟


من هیچکدام رو نردم دقیقا مثل تصویری که گذاشتید شد.
.
.
.شما هم قصد ثبت نام دارید؟

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> سلام داداش
> ببخشید من خلاصه حرف های شما رو متوجه نشدم
> بالاخره نزده رهاش کنیم یا نه گزینه هیچکدام رو بزنیم؟؟؟!!
> ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدی
> با تشکر_


سلام داداش
والا من بند های *15* و* 21* رو *گزینه هیچکدام* انتخاب کردم ، در مرحله آخر که کد رهگیری صادر میکنه و ثبت نام تمام میشه و باید فرم ثبت نامت رو پرینت بگیری مقابل این موارد هیچی *ننوشته*  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sepanta1990

> _
> 
> سلام داداش
> ببخشید من خلاصه حرف های شما رو متوجه نشدم
> بالاخره نزده رهاش کنیم یا نه گزینه هیچکدام رو بزنیم؟؟؟!!
> ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدی
> با تشکر_


بهتره نزنی

----------


## saj8jad

> من هیچکدام رو نردم دقیقا مثل تصویری که گذاشتید شد.
> .
> .
> .شما هم قصد ثبت نام دارید؟


خب پس هیچ *مشکلی نداره* و در دفترچه عمومی سوالات *معارف اسلام* واسمون چاپ میشه  :Yahoo (1): 

خدا این سازمان سنجش رو از روی زمین برداره که واسه کوچکترین چیزی ما باید استرس بگیریم  :Yahoo (4): 

بله داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mohsen2

منم هیچکدام زدم خالی شد

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام من تو ثبت نام اينارو هيچ كدام انتخاب كردم و ديگه هم نميشه عوضشون كرد! بايد انتخاب نميكردم؟


اقلیت ها رو نزنید(البته اگه جزوشون هستید باید انتخاب کنید)
اقلیت های کتاب های دینی خودشون رو امتحان میدن واسه اونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed735

> داش آریا @artim و سیعد @Saeed735 نظرتون در باره این موضوع که نوشتم چیه؟ به نظرتون اشتباه میکنم یا نه؟


درموردچی اشتباه میکنی؟خب شما نه اتباع خارجی هستی..نه غیر مسلمان....هیچ کدومم نمیزنی دیگه...

----------


## Saeed735

> ببینید دوستان من موقع ثبت نام بندهای *15* و *21* که مربوطه به *سوالات معارف قلیت های مذهبی* و* اتباع خارجی* میشه رو گزینه *هیچکدام* انتخاب کردم
> 
> همونطوری که میبینید الان در فرم ثبت نام کنکور من در *قسمت مربوطه هیچی ننوشته* یعنی جاش رو خالی گذاشته 
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان دیگه ای که *اصلاً بندهای 15 و 21 رو هیچی نزدن ( گزینه هیچکدام رو انتخاب نکردن و رها کردن )* هم براشون مثل من 
> در این قسمت هیچی ننوشته و خالیه؟


بله خالیه

----------


## saj8jad

> بله خالیه


که اینطور ، پس مشکلی نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aktft

دوستان من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم ، گفت باید در ردیف اقلیت و اتباع هیچ گزینه ای رو تیک نزنید ، من رفتم آموزش پرورش گفت به ما مربوط نمیشه ، هر چی دفترچه گفته ، هر چی گفتم ویرایش نمیکنید فقط می گفت اصلا!!! سازمان سنجش هم که خط شلوغ هست ، جواب هم بده ، باز میخواد پاس بده به آموزش و پرورش ، تیک گزینه ها رو هم که نمیتونم بردارم! با دستکاری کدنویسی Html صفحه اینترنت نمیشه کاریش کرد؟ یا باز برم آموزش و پرورش؟

----------


## dow

> دوستان من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم ، گفت باید در ردیف اقلیت و اتباع هیچ گزینه ای رو تیک نزنید ، من رفتم آموزش پرورش گفت به ما مربوط نمیشه ، هر چی دفترچه گفته ، هر چی گفتم ویرایش نمیکنید فقط می گفت اصلا!!! سازمان سنجش هم که خط شلوغ هست ، جواب هم بده ، باز میخواد پاس بده به آموزش و پرورش ، تیک گزینه ها رو هم که نمیتونم بردارم! با دستکاری کدنویسی Html صفحه اینترنت نمیشه کاریش کرد؟ یا باز برم آموزش و پرورش؟


عزیز با دستکاری html اامکانش نیست تست کردم  :Yahoo (4): . بیخیال یا دینی نمیاد بیادم معارف اسلام میاد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hrm333

> عزیز با دستکاری html اامکانش نیست تست کردم . بیخیال یا دینی نمیاد بیادم معارف اسلام میاد


با دکمه Delete تیکش برداشته نمیشه؟

در ضمن من و دوستان پارسال هر دو رو زدیم هیچ کدام...

----------


## artim

> داش آریا @artim و سیعد @Saeed735 نظرتون در باره این موضوع که نوشتم چیه؟ به نظرتون اشتباه میکنم یا نه؟



درسته دیگه

----------


## 500

> با دکمه Delete تیکش برداشته نمیشه؟
> 
> در ضمن من و دوستان پارسال هر دو رو زدیم هیچ کدام...


میبخشید شما که زدید هیچ کدام بعد سر جلسه دفترچه عمومی دین و زندگی دادن بهتون ؟ براتون مشکلی پیش نیومد ؟

----------


## hrm333

> میبخشید شما که زدید هیچ کدام بعد سر جلسه دفترچه عمومی دین و زندگی دادن بهتون ؟ براتون مشکلی پیش نیومد ؟


بله مثل همه

البته مشاور مدرسه واسه هر کس که میخواست ثبت نام میکرد

----------


## Uncertain

من که هردو رو هیچ کدام زدم پارسالم همین طور ولی مشکلی پیش نیومد برام

----------


## terme1

بچه ها من خانه ثبت نام کردم نمیدانم درسته یا نه .یکی که میدانه درسته یه  عکس از پرینت ثبت نامش بزاره ....

سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی زدید چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من زدم 95 اشتباه کردم یا نباید چیزی مینوشتم

----------


## mpaarshin

منم هیچکدام زدم
مشکلی پیش نیاد؟

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali.psy

دوست منم هردوتاشو زده هیچکدام مشکلی داره؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Saeedt

> منم هیچکدام زدم
> مشکلی پیش نیاد؟
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


منم هیچکدوم رو زده بودم پرسیدم ازشون جواب دادن مشکلی نیست نگران نباشید...

----------

